# PTE scores to DIBP



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

I took my PTE a few days ago and got my score report the next day. However, I didn't request my scores to be submitted to DIBP.

Is it OK or should I have done that?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

send the scores to DIBP via pearson account

click on send scores

search
country - Australia
state/province - leave blank
institution - Department of Border Protection and Immigration....


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok, thank you. When should I do that? I just submitted my EOI yesterday.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my visa application few days back and trying to send PTE test results from Pearson website. When i clicked on next after selecting DIBP, i got a pop up showing a message that result has already been sent to DIBP but as per my knowledge, i never sent score to DIBP. My question is : does score automatically were sent to DIBP ? any idea ?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application few days back and trying to send PTE test results from Pearson website. When i clicked on next after selecting DIBP, i got a pop up showing a message that result has already been sent to DIBP but as per my knowledge, i never sent score to DIBP. My question is : does score automatically were sent to DIBP ? any idea ?
> 
> Thanks


While booking pte appointment you may have opted to send score to DIBP. Pearson might have sent them the scores automatically after your results were published.

Check your inbox for subject " confirmation of institution score report order"

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

HI Sultan,

I just love the way you always step in for helping people around. I really appreciate it.

Yes, i found that email. Also, I checked on person website and noticed that i checked the checkbox that Pearson can share my details with immigration departments and I also mentioned i am giving this exam for Australia skilled immigration visa. May be that is why they must have sent my score card to DIBP. 




sultan_azam said:


> While booking pte appointment you may have opted to send score to DIBP. Pearson might have sent them the scores automatically after your results were published.
> 
> Check your inbox for subject " confirmation of institution score report order"
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

When should we send it? I mean how many days before we lodge the EOI?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

I guess mine was sent at the time when my PTE result was published i.e. March 2016 but i lodged the application few days back. So i guess we just need to send score once to DIBP whether before or after the lodge, it will now allow you to resend. Hope it helps.

Thanks



hasansins said:


> When should we send it? I mean how many days before we lodge the EOI?


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application few days back and trying to send PTE test results from Pearson website. When i clicked on next after selecting DIBP, i got a pop up showing a message that result has already been sent to DIBP but as per my knowledge, i never sent score to DIBP. My question is : does score automatically were sent to DIBP ? any idea ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rohit can I ask you did you solve this PTE REPORT sending issue?
I am having the same problem
Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application few days back and trying to send PTE test results from Pearson website. When i clicked on next after selecting DIBP, i got a pop up showing a message that result has already been sent to DIBP but as per my knowledge, i never sent score to DIBP. My question is : does score automatically were sent to DIBP ? any idea ?
> 
> Thanks


Just View your Score Report History, you will see which test were send to where.


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

prasanna1157 said:


> I took my PTE a few days ago and got my score report the next day. However, I didn't request my scores to be submitted to DIBP.
> 
> Is it OK or should I have done that?


Cant you just wait and upload these scores on Visa application? I don't think they have to be sent directly. Just save as a PDF on your computer for now.


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

prasanna1157 said:


> Ok, thank you. When should I do that? I just submitted my EOI yesterday.


Me too! What is your ANSZCO code? How many points do you have? I think it is a waiting game now. I am trying to figure out if we will even be looked at this invitation round, because the round has already started. Anyone else have insight on this? Might have to wait for the Feb 18 round to start before getting a look and potential invite....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

carpenterrn said:


> Me too! What is your ANSZCO code? How many points do you have? I think it is a waiting game now. I am trying to figure out if we will even be looked at this invitation round, because the round has already started. Anyone else have insight on this? Might have to wait for the Feb 18 round to start before getting a look and potential invite....


You get invited on that day and that's it, it's not ongoing. Looking at your points and occupation, you are getting invited 15th Feb, so 10 more days for you. 

Now might be a good time to get all PCC if you haven't, fill up Form 80 and 1221, and schedule your medical and upload it before Case Officer asks you as each contact can cost you between 1-3 months delay. I would also deselct 190 if you are seeking 190 Nomination, as you have 189 sure invite and there is no point getting stuck to a single state for 2 years.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

carpenterrn said:


> Cant you just wait and upload these scores on Visa application? I don't think they have to be sent directly. Just save as a PDF on your computer for now.


along with uploading of pdf with visa application we also need to send scores to DIBP in case of PTE


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You get invited on that day and that's it, it's not ongoing. Looking at your points and occupation, you are getting invited 15th Feb, so 10 more days for you.
> 
> Now might be a good time to get all PCC if you haven't, fill up Form 80 and 1221, and schedule your medical and upload it before Case Officer asks you as each contact can cost you between 1-3 months delay. I would also deselct 190 if you are seeking 190 Nomination, as you have 189 sure invite and there is no point getting stuck to a single state for 2 years.


You just made my whole entire day, and week, and fortnight!!!! thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

carpenterrn said:


> You just made my whole entire day, and week, and fortnight!!!! thanks!


Ha ha, you are welcome !


----------

